# PM



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi does anyone know how I can send private messages? Thanks in advance


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Also I'm sure I've subscribed to threads previously, how do I find them? ....I'm not exactly a whizz kid!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You cant send pm's till your a bronze member and look in your profile page, to the left it will say recent posts, click on that mate.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

can mods read eveyones pm's on here?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

if so will it be the same on other forums?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> You cant send pm's till your a bronze member and look in your profile page, to the left it will say recent posts, click on that mate.


it says he's a bronze member babe x x


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> can mods read eveyones pm's on here?


Yeah, I'd like to know that as well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No we cant, that would be a massive invasion of privacy that no one wants.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> it says he's a bronze member babe x x


He wasnt this morning IIRC.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Doggy and Yanny u 2 guys get about lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Doggy and Yanny u 2 guys get about lol


Nice to see you T, how's it going mate?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello T, hows things?

Milky but what if people are using forums to plot acts of terror or illegal stuff?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

doggy said:


> Hello T, hows things?
> 
> Milky but what if people are using forums to plot acts of terror or illegal stuff?


i would hope this being a BB'ing forum that it wouldnt be the case, on the open forum should people mention acts of terrorism etc the IP address will be passed on to the police immediatly.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Doin gr8 Yanny and doggy all good going to get drunk 2 nite for a change lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to no milky


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Wat u 2 doin this fine day


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

doggy said:


> Hello T, hows things?
> 
> Milky but what if people are using forums to plot acts of terror or illegal stuff?


why would they do that on a body building site with no message encryption!!!!!! they would be very thick terrorists


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Doin gr8 Yanny and doggy all good going to get drunk 2 nite for a change lol


I'm out tonight as well mate, lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> why would they do that on a body building site with no message encryption!!!!!! they would be very thick terrorists


well, they like to blow themsleves up, thats not very clever for a start. but that wasnt really my point, i used that a an example.

i was concerned on another forum that some MODS were reading my and a few other members pm's. Incidently, I have no plans to blow myself up in case you were wanting to call the fuzz.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Meal or beer Yanny or both lol yas heard anything from Meeks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> Meal or beer Yanny or both lol yas heard anything from Meeks


Beer, 21 year old girl who works with my wife is leaving, she's stunning, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

So that's why ur going then lol manger in wrk beat cancer and retired after it to fish every day lol so wer all going for meal and a knees up see him of


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> i would hope this being a BB'ing forum that it wouldnt be the case, on the open forum should people mention acts of terrorism etc the IP address will be passed on to the police immediatly.


The duck flies at midnight

Operation drown out the rat is a go

The hen is in the nest, i repeat, the hen is in the nest.

There is a watermelon in the sky.

The pig has eaten the nest.

The citrus fruit has fallen off the tree.

The cookie has been baked.

Paris Hilton has been sucking off again.

Ruby Tuesday, cmon in, cmon in!! Do you read me?

Mr brown is knocking at the back door.................SORRY THAT'S NOT CODE, I JUST NEED A $HIT


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Lazyballs said:


> So that's why ur going then lol manger in wrk beat cancer and retired after it to fish every day lol so wer all going for meal and a knees up see him of


I've heard you like a good knees up, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Pmsl lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm irish Yanny we all love are beer m8


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Lazyballs said:


> I'm irish Yanny we all love are beer m8


and a good fight.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Now ur talkin pmsl that's the reason I have not trained in a 2 weeks no more fighting for me m8 has put me back on lifting wrist fooked


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I know all about that T, lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup u do m8 talkin to bro again m8 he never even said a word about it happy days he's going out 2nite at this dinner have a sick line in for another 2 weeks lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Lazyballs said:


> Yup u do m8 talkin to bro again m8 he never even said a word about it happy days he's going out 2nite at this dinner have a sick line in for another 2 weeks lol


alright wee man How u hanging x


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Dead on bow bag lol that u ya fanny


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Lazyballs said:


> Dead on bow bag lol that u ya fanny


good mate still a bit in shocked but getting better ever day And foock him the cvnt he he


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Hehehehehehehehe good to here from u m8 still training hard m8


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Lazyballs said:


> Hehehehehehehehe good to here from u m8 still training hard m8


yes really hard the And again to mor in a years time I go back as a new guy And show that cvnt how it done mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phenix said:


> yes really hard the And again to mor in a years time I go back as a new guy And show that cvnt how it done mate


You okay mate, nice to speak to you, lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this some kind of secret club ?

You guys want to share where you know each other from or is it a secret ?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Gs keep it up m8 u feel better for it m8 . starting bk Monday myself can't wt to be honest diet still good but Been lazy lol lazys the name m8 pmsl .

There is a lot to read on here m8 a **** load of new threads every day lol glad to here ur ok m8 asked doggy and Yanny and j they said u wer doin well think is beer o clock for me heheheheheh


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Milky said:


> Is this some kind of secret club ?
> 
> You guys want to share where you know each other from or is it a secret ?


We've all come from another bodybuilding forum, must admit this one seems to be run better


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

it dead fast on here And lots of stuff, still trying to find my way round bud


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

No milky from m chat m8 some of use have recently moved across m8 . Some not on it no more just catching up m8 lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea m8 don't have to wt 90 seconds to post again lol my emails will be full with u now on here pmsl hehehehe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lazyballs said:


> No milky from m chat m8 some of use have recently moved across m8 . Some not on it no more just catching up m8 lol


Everyone is welcome fella's hope you enjoy the serious stuff as well as the banter.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Defo milky just been reading a lot of info a lot of threads on here m8 thanks for the welcome


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Milky for ur welcome mate


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Milky said:


> Everyone is welcome fella's hope you enjoy the serious stuff as well as the banter.


Hoping to get some serious advice as well

Hoping to compete next year, Dean McTernan is prepping me


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hey mate good to see you on here, sorry to see u go from other place all got heated


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Hey mate good to see you on here, sorry to see u go from other place all got heated


CHRIS HOW IT HANGING MATE


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Good mate! I was sad with what happened and didn't like how people would gang up and jump on the bandwagon going with the crowd isn't for me friends mean more to me


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Mate ur a good guy And as I said all that muscle and not back bones there bud


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

How's life in sunny Scotland Been crap in Norfolk but down seeing family in Kent this week off work so be training and chilling mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Phenix said:


> Mate ur a good guy And as I said all that muscle and not back bones there bud


Yes mate bang on the money spec ppl who said nothing before and then come crawling out the woodwork to go with the crowd pussycats mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> How's life in sunny Scotland Been crap in Norfolk but down seeing family in Kent this week off work so be training and chilling mate


training this morning And again to mor morning Been sunny all day here But we gods ppl up here he he lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Surprised to see you disappear tho yanny but seems better on here as soon as u guys gone its got very boring!!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Phenix said:


> training this morning And again to mor morning Been sunny all day here But we gods ppl up here he he lol


Yes mate deffo gods Gillian was sticking up for u mate think u won her over haha!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

lazy is here and doggy But they are out to nite on the drink


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yes I see mate we should start a band I reckon, me,you,doggy,lazyt and yanny give take that a run for the money! I don't get time for the lash mate unless the mrs goes away and I'm straight out lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

it so fast on here It hard to keep up lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is this some kind of secret club ?
> 
> You guys want to share where you know each other from or is it a secret ?


just old friends being reunited. its only for gays so thats why you neverr got an invite, lol.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm the drummer m8 pmsl lol

Good to here u lot u ok Chris

Have to unsubscribe for this Meeks is back only time my phone beeps lol oj Meeks


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha that's the only down side could kick he dinner between posts on last one lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha lazy hoping it's some fit bird texting n it's Meeks


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I good lazy hows the nipper, u going good?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Haha that's the only down side could kick he dinner between posts on last one lol


I know it 30mins between posts there


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Meeks I bet uv never felt so loved ur like Spartacus breaking away and u got ur followers!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> i feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


Haha u not got a spicy peperrami up your jacksie lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

man this is that French word For I been here before


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

De ja vu lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Meeks I bet uv never felt so loved ur like Spartacus breaking away and u got ur followers!


yes weve got our leader back.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yes deffo mate always cheered up after crap day n always nice to talk to u, and ur true mates on there defended ur honour meeks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

IT SO FAST I WAS TRY TO READ THERE THEN IT GONE


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Looked like u made some really good progress in latest pics meek


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I going brust my ass for the next year then go back And get it right up cal fooocking ass


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thats not how you spell pheonix ya fud!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> thats not how you spell pheonix ya fud!


I knew that u fud


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Always need something to inspire n push further I need a kick up **** abit even tho doing ok could push harder


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Phenix said:


> I knew that u fud


lol when did you realise?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Phenix said:


> I going brust my ass for the next year then go back And get it right up cal fooocking ass


i never knew you liked him so much.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> lol when did you realise?


at the start just made it look better you not think so


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> i never knew you liked him so much.


Haha that's a good one


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Phenix said:


> at the start just made it look better you not think so


yes its perfect in a fuked up way, i like it.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

U on the gear now doggy?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> U on the gear now doggy?


yes he full of it Bs and trt


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

no im natural. never taken anything. but i know the phenix will like to remind me that im on tostran gel, 3 squirts per day. i do feel better on it,much hornier, sleeping better, less tired.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Has it made u stronger in gym mate? Same I tried t bullets bout yr n half ago but wouldn't go on it for a few yrs if I did decide too


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

what that fud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Phenix said:


> View attachment 83462
> what that fud


thats french ya phanny. look at the accent above the E. lol, you kill me.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Has it made u stronger in gym mate? Same I tried t bullets bout yr n half ago but wouldn't go on it for a few yrs if I did decide too


ive not been to the gym in weeks so i cant say. and im noy a regular trainer either, some weeks i can go twice some times only once.

after the month of may has passed I'll have more time to start again.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha j'mappelle phenix


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> thats french ya phanny. look at the accent above the E. lol, you kill me.


I know it a bit of class well above use cvnts lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cool mate has may been a ****e month? Do u n Meeks spend much time together?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

in your dreams.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Cool mate has may been a ****e month? Do u n Meeks spend much time together?


busy with uni stuff, the last essay is due on the 28th. today and tomorrow ive got MA then the next 2 weekends ive got golf booked.

phenix is a bit like a sticky bogey, very hard to get rid off.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> in your dreams.


don't you be dreaming about me That don't sound right lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Better over here!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

What u study any fit women there? Never had patience for golf everything goes perfect and then go to hit ball and it trickles off the tee pathetic mate! Yanny ok anyone heard from him


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

no one has posted over there in hours.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> What u study any fit women there? Never had patience for golf everything goes perfect and then go to hit ball and it trickles off the tee pathetic mate! Yanny ok anyone heard from him


im a teacher so its work related stuff. my work place is full of lovely students.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> im a teacher so its work related stuff. my work place is full of lovely students.


in your dreams big man stay away for women Look at the mess of me


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I see that mate its cos half of them have got nothing to say bet they regret it now nothing to spice it up, and some characters over there don't have an opinion


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Haha Meeks ud never be a teacher I don't reckon ud have the discipline imagine all the hot totty in their skirts lmao


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> I see that mate its cos half of them have got nothing to say bet they regret it now nothing to spice it up, and some characters over there don't have an opinion


Cal there he as funny as foock when he starts that man


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

someone better post a thread on dead lifting soon or he will feel left out.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Phenix said:


> Cal there he as funny as foock when he starts that man


There could of been some classic rows like Tom and jerry!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

right need to stop I wish them all the best for meeky he told me to pass that on


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> someone better post a thread on dead lifting soon or he will feel left out.


Give it 5 mins n gefl (anagram) will put something up


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Phenix said:


> right need to stop I wish them all the best for meeky he told me to pass that on


I thought u were Meeks I been talking to wrong guy lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

been reading there is some good **** on here Lots of guys know there stuff


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yes mate there is and seems ppl on here like a laugh mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I got lost there


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I kno what u mean mate u were to much of a personality thought u brightened place up ur reason I stuck round there n y I'm now here Meeks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bud it look dead over there just now lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

I kno mate like a ghost town! There's few good characters left i thought someone might say to let u back but better off here mate fresh start


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

It cal he want to be a god there And he was not walking all over me But I hope ever ones happy now with there god lol


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow this forum is really quick!anyway it looks like I can now pm so thanks for sorting that, but my other question is if I subscribe to a thread do I gets notification like I just did with a pm or is there anywhere I can find subscribed threds on my profile page?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

KeepEating said:


> Wow this forum is really quick!anyway it looks like I can now pm so thanks for sorting that, but my other question is if I subscribe to a thread do I gets notification like I just did with a pm or is there anywhere I can find subscribed threds on my profile page?


When you subscribe, there is an option on how you want to be notified

Otherwise click quick links and subscribed threads


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right guys there is a whole forum outside this thread so please feel free to join in at some point... :thumbup1:

8 pages is long enough for you all to get re aquainted dont you think.

:beer:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Milky said:


> Right guys there is a whole forum outside this thread so please feel free to join in at some point... :thumbup1:
> 
> 8 pages is long enough for you all to get re aquainted dont you think.
> 
> :beer:


Here here, let's get amongst the forum


----------



## jenny1 (May 1, 2012)

Lazyballs said:


> Doggy and Yanny u 2 guys get about lol


Mr.T hello. j


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> it says he's a bronze member babe x x


LOL

what is this all about ?

why are you calling milky babe ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012 said:


> LOL
> 
> what is this all about ?
> 
> why are you calling milky babe ?


Because l am one !!

have a Do you have a problem with that ????


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Milky said:


> Because l am one !!
> 
> have a Do you have a problem with that ????


do you have a stutter ?

im simply curious as to why she is calling you that

i would like an answer from queenie to be honest......

but to answer your question, i have absolutely no problem with it, babe x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

David2012 said:


> LOL
> 
> what is this all about ?
> 
> why are you calling milky babe ?


Why not? I call him lots of other things too. Sometimes even by his real name lol.

Nothing in it and sorry if it offended u or him x x


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

why on earth would it offend me ?

babe is something you call someone who you fancy, or if youre being sarcastic like i was in my previous post

you was not being sarcastic

so can uk muscle take it that you have a thing for milky ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Why not? I call him lots of other things too. Sometimes even by his real name lol.
> 
> Nothing in it and sorry if it offended u or him x x


Not offended one bit.

HE has offended me tho questioning that l am one tho, is he blind, any one can see l am clearly a hunka burnin love !


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

David2012 said:


> why on earth would it offend me ?
> 
> babe is something you call someone who you fancy, or if youre being sarcastic like i was in my previous post
> 
> ...


Ha  nope. It's just an affectionate name like "darling" and I call a lot of people that too x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

David2012 said:


> do you have a stutter ?
> 
> im simply curious as to why she is calling you that
> 
> ...


Just realised the stutter bit,

New bloody laptop mate, its up the fu8king wall !!


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> When you subscribe, there is an option on how you want to be notified
> 
> Otherwise click quick links and subscribed threads


Cheers yannyboy!


----------

